# Help Needed with Amarok oem Bi-Xenon retrofit!



## amarokdriver01 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Lost my old details as I sold my golf years so have had to set up a new id now I am back driving a vw..

I have just fitted a pair of oem bi-xenon's with led drl into a 2012 (MY13) Amarok Highline. (this truck came with the 'auto' lights switch fitted.)
Previous mods include oem reverse camera, mk6 golf tiptronic steering wheel and oem towbar which all went with no issues.

The 10-pin connector for the headlights is the same for both old and new lights and the lights are a drop-in replacement. I had height adjust, dipped/main beam and the indicator working as soon as they were fitted without doing anything to the wiring/coding etc.

On my original all-halogen headlights pin 4 was the feed for the DRL and pin 10 for the side light.
Following the little information I can find on the net I have removed pin 10 at the headlight end of the loom. I have run a new (pair of) wires from pin 10 at the lights to the BCM connector T73B pins 5 & 6 (supposed to be a pwm feed out for led DRL) 
I then had to uncheck the coading tick box for 'parking lights on with terminal 15 off' and the drl led's started working.
The bcm has a part no. of 7H0 937 090 - BCM PQ25 Max4 H72 0706 which is supposed to fully support xenon 

The only problem is I have no side lights. I have checked on a Amarok with factory Xenon and when in the sidelight or dipped/main beam position the led drl lights should dim to around half brightness. I get no light at all.
So, When my light switch is off - I get only the led drl at the front (when I turn the key on) and the instrument cluster dials light up
When I turn the lightswitch to parking/sidelight I get the rear and numberplate lights along with the dash and button lighting but no front lights (ie the dlr's turn off)
They are still off with dipped /main beam and the same thing happens with the switch in the 'auto' posotion.

From What I can work out so far - The led module needs +12v on both pin 4 and pin 10 to work at full brightness. BOth 4 and 10 are measuering 12v when the dlr is on. When I turn on side or main lights pin 10 is dropping to 3.8v. 
I have read a few bits about the led modules not working under 50% brightness so it may be that I just need to increase the value of the pwm on pin 10.
I am presuming that a pwm of 12v at 50% should be measuering about 6v on my meter rather than 3.8?

I have tried loads of variatios of coding, even down to a copy & paste of the long code from the factory truck. 
I have also been looking through the wiring diagrams and I am pretty sure I have got everything correct on that side. 
The fact that the new pin 10 wires switch on to 12v and then drop to 3.8v makes me think they are the correct ones just need turning up a bit? maybe?

I am thinking about feeding a 5vdc feed into pin 10 just to see if they light up with a little bit more power but I don't know if I can use a direct dc voltage or must it be a pwm feed?

ANy ideas would be awesome as I have been spending about 5hrs a night on this for the last 2 weeks!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Rikardhalen (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi
I'm sorry but I'm not able to help you becose I'm in the same position..
So I'm hoping that you have come to a conclusion of the coding.
This is a thread that I did on a Amarok forum

Hi 
I have installed Oem xenon in my Rok after some instructions I have found from Eballs28 on this forum.

My -13 have all options available at the time inc Nav Rns510
And my BCM module have the number 7H0 937 090.

With no coding everything worked except for the Led Drl.

I have been installing new wires from the BCM to headlight connector 10.

Now to the coding I will need some help with that as the coding instructions from Eballs28 doesn't work for my car.

This is what worked for Eballs28 

Central electric module 9

Byte11, bit0 needs to be a 1
Byte12, bit0 needs to be a 1
Byte22, bit4 needs to be a 1
Byte18, needs to have a hex value of 67

One problem for me is that I don't have any help text what all the bit does so it's a bit hard.

When I did Eballs28 coding nothing worked and the xenon was strobing/flashing.

The Led started working when I did Byte22 coding and nothing else as Eballs28.

But it's no taillight and you can't flash with the xenon headlight.
And if I cover the light sensor the LED comes off and the Xenon headlight starts working instead . When the Led is suppose to be dimming.

I could write so much more about this but it will be so much information so I think it's best to take it from here.

I realy hope there are some vcds gurus in here to help me with this!


----------



## G4NO (Feb 9, 2018)

*Help*

Hi There. I was just wondering if you managed to solve this? Iv got the exact problem where everything works but the Sidelights. Could you post how you solved the problem. Thanks


----------



## Cailloute (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello. 
I allow myself to revive the subject.
I would like to update the headlights of my 2017 amarok v6 equipped with halogen headlights.
I ordered the bixenon / led models. but I wonder if the headlight plug is the same and if I would need a special module for powering the DRLs. on the videos on the net I saw that the guys put cables with a small module apparently for daytime LEDs. 







Thank you for your help. good night.


----------



## mitko82 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello, 
I have Sharan 7n 2011 and i need to retrofit from Halogen to Bi-xenon , I have both the OE Bi-xenon and both a wires from KUFATEC 
I have made some coding and the Low and High beam are working fine , the DRL led is not working at all 
Any advice , thanks in advance


----------

